# my new plan for grow room



## stoner 420 (Dec 15, 2012)

this is my plan for grow room the spots in the tubes are not exact more or less should be able to flower 21 plants and the have the veg room. trying to figure out the intake and exhaust for the two rooms but again this is just the start of my idea and got to get all supplies so any advice and constructive criticism is great so find out what supplies i need to finish the idea.. thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 15, 2012)

I see your flowering space to be quite crowded when you get plants in there.  Your tubes are going to be less than a foot apart and the spaces in the tubes less than a foot apart.  I think that you are going to have trouble growing plants in a space that is probably only about 9" x9".  You would almost have to go 12/12 from clone and even them, it is not much space.  It is also going to take a whole whole bunch of CFLs to adequately light a 32 sq ft veg space.  Have you figured your lighting needs for your veg space yet?


----------



## cubby (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm with THG. The biggest problem I see is space. I assume the the perimeter walls in the drawing are solid. If so, how do you plan to access the plants at the back of the room? Once you start putting your hydro equipment in the space there'll be no room to enter or safely tend to your grow. Think not only of the floor space, but also the things that are suspended from the ceiling or attached to walls like exhaust fans, lights, duct work, oscillating fans, ect,ect.
Also, cramming as many plants as possible in a space creates problems of air movement, cleanliness, and basic upkeep, of not only the plants but the system as well.
IMHO I would concentrate on growing a few quality plants rather than fill the space with smaller plants.
Whatever you decide to do, best of luck and keep us posted.


----------



## stoner 420 (Dec 16, 2012)

thanks thg and cubby for the advice . THG i have not figured out what to do about the veg room lighting yet i may end up making the veg room a lil smaller and adding some space to the flower room and a different rdwc design so i can get to them i didn't think of that till after i did the drawing .. lol i guess back to the drawing board. thanks again and ill post a pic of the revised plans then we will start getting the stuff. i may end up going with 4ft flouros and some cfls

also all the ventalation will be piped out the roof except the ones that go between the two rooms and do you think 2 600 watt hps will be enough light for the space or should i go with one hps and one mh


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 17, 2012)

If I were you, I would forget the whole pipe set-up.  I looked at it seriously as I am a plumber, but just decided that it did not supply enough room for good plant growth.  I would rather grow several larger plants than a bunch of tiny ones.  It is also easier to take care of less plants, especially when you are just starting out.  DWC works well and is easy and inexpensive to set up.  You need buckets or totes, air pump, air stones, net pots, medium (I like hydrotron), and nutrients.  If running hydro, you are also going to need a pH meter.  Two 600W HPS will give you more lumens than a HPS and a MH (which emits less lumens per watt.  Two 600s will do for a 32 sq ft space.  If you make the space larger, you will probably need more light.  

Your vegging space can be substantially smaller than your flowering space.  My vegging space is 2 x 4 and my flowering space is 3 x 6.5. I never keep mothers as I don't really have enough space.


----------



## zem (Jan 11, 2013)

as THG said, forget the pipes, they are not really handy to work in. I would however choose flood tables as a more foolproof method than any other, but it is a matter of preference. just fill the tables or flood trays with growrocks with control res and pump on a timer to flood and drain. I prefer it in results and also in simplicity, no need for constantly working noisy airpumps and changing airstones and hard to access totes etc... you just need a heavy duty small sized submersible pump that is really very cheap and a heavy duty cycle timer. also you will not need to make a lid and it is less problematic in case of water leaks. I only choose to do DWC in very cold climate because it is easier to heat a res with 200w heater instead of getting a 2kw+ space heater... and i admit that a dwc setup looks cooler than a flood and drain  you may want to look into fluro tubes T5 or so for vegging, easier and more efficient than cfl. you may need cfl to heat up a small cloning chamber...


----------

